# Hex tank, what size?



## Froggywv (Aug 9, 2010)

So, we went to the National Zoo in DC over the weekend and I fell in LOVE with their Leucs, so I'm really thinking of getting some. I would like to get the tank all set up and grown in first, and would like to set it up with a big tree trunk (fake of course LOL) down the middle and have stuff all grown in before I even purchase the frogs. Course, I MAY just go ahead and get some younguns anyways, if I can find them for the right price, but they won't go into this tank for a while. Anyways... I would like a hex tank or something similar so I can really set off the stump look. Any suggestions on the size of the tank? I was thinking of a group of at 4-5 leucs.


----------



## traderumors (Apr 8, 2012)

Froggywv said:


> So, we went to the National Zoo in DC over the weekend and I fell in LOVE with their Leucs, so I'm really thinking of getting some. I would like to get the tank all set up and grown in first, and would like to set it up with a big tree trunk (fake of course LOL) down the middle and have stuff all grown in before I even purchase the frogs. Course, I MAY just go ahead and get some younguns anyways, if I can find them for the right price, but they won't go into this tank for a while. Anyways... I would like a hex tank or something similar so I can really set off the stump look. Any suggestions on the size of the tank? I was thinking of a group of at 4-5 leucs.


I have a 20 gallon I'm working with and putting leucs into, and I wish it was a LOT bigger.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Is the tank going to be in the middle of a room? or will it be kept up against a wall?


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Decide what frogs you want and then build the tank according to the frogs you choose. 

I seen leucs in a hexagon tank. Remember what type of frog leucs are. They love the horizontal space as well as the vertical space. Look at the cares sheets before buying anything. 

In a twenty gallon. You can go with a pair. Maybe a trio, but that's it. There are recent builds on what u want to achieve with the stump in the middle of the tank. 

I also have my build documented on my 60 gallon leuc tank. 

Goodluck.


----------



## Froggywv (Aug 9, 2010)

It'll be on a stand in the corner fairly close to the wall. 

Also, I already know what im putting into it. I want a group of leucs.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

if it's going in a corner, then you could put a background with ledges and stuff on the sides that are in the corner, that way there is much more usable area for your leucs.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

If its in the corner it would make more sense to get a corner bowfront or a pentagon tank. You arent going to be viewing the frogs from the back sides anyway and it will make the frogs feel more secure. I have a 44 pentagon that I love in the corner of my room. Something that size would be perfect for a group of leucs

Also... you can make a 1/4 round tree trunk in the back corner to still somewhat give you the look you wanted.


----------



## Froggywv (Aug 9, 2010)

I could def do a pentagon or corner tank. I'd have to make sure the tank would fit on the stand in the corner. Its an old heavy pentagon shaped cabinet, so I would just have to measure the tank and compare it to the stand. And, then, of course, FIND a tank LOL Guess I'm going to have to go window shopping tonight. I already looked on Craigslist and saw a bowfront tank, but I think that's going to be too long and not the right shape. I want something that will fit into that corner.


----------



## Froggywv (Aug 9, 2010)

Local pet shop has an 18x18x18 zoomed terrarium for sale, think that would be large enough? I know its not the same shape, but it would fit on the stand and its an open front. Would that work for a group of 4-5 leucs?


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

If you want to get a group of 4-5 luecs you need a 40- 55 gallon tank. There are exo terra on sale in petsmart. The last day of the sale is jun 17. 

The rule of thumbs is 10 gallon per frog. I recommend starting with a trio of leucs. Get the hang of it. Start making fruitfly cultures.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

I think a 24x18x24 Or a 24x18x36 should be a good choice for 4-5 leucs. If this is your first build, I do recommend startin with a small cage like 18x18x24


----------



## Froggywv (Aug 9, 2010)

Not my first build... I used the tank volume calculator and there is NO way the 18x18x18 would be big enough for a group. Maybe a pair, but that's it. I don't know if I'd be happy with the zoomed anyways, its barely got enough room for a drainage layer. 
So, scratch that. If I do go with a terrarium, it'll be another brand, and a LOT bigger...


----------



## Froggywv (Aug 9, 2010)

Guys, these are not my first frogs... I've got two pairs of cobalts and a trio of mints, been keeping frogs for over a year now. I know how to make cultures, trust me... LOL Just trying to do my homework and make sure I don't crowd. Beginner is the best forum to get answers fast for something like this...


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Your deff correct on the size tank. Zoo med and exo terra have the same size tanks.


----------



## Froggywv (Aug 9, 2010)

Same size tanks, but the doors are different sizes and the bottom piece is deeper in the exoterra, allowing for a better drainage layer and substrate. 

I won't buy til I find what I REALLY want  I don't want to buy a tank and be dissapointed.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Froggywv said:


> I could def do a pentagon or corner tank. I'd have to make sure the tank would fit on the stand in the corner. Its an old heavy pentagon shaped cabinet, so I would just have to measure the tank and compare it to the stand. And, then, of course, FIND a tank LOL Guess I'm going to have to go window shopping tonight. I already looked on Craigslist and saw a bowfront tank, but I think that's going to be too long and not the right shape. I want something that will fit into that corner.


were you looking at the flat back bowfront or one of the corners?
something like this would work:









also... here's a good reference for tank dimensions and volume:
Aquarium dimensions - reference


----------



## Froggywv (Aug 9, 2010)

That is EXACTLY what I want  I can already see what I want in that tank


----------



## Froggywv (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, whadda ya know! I found one, and its already planted and ready for frogs. I may have to redo the background, but its that exact tank with a lid, lights and stand. YEAH!!!


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Froggywv said:


> Well, whadda ya know! I found one, and its already planted and ready for frogs. I may have to redo the background, but its that exact tank with a lid, lights and stand. YEAH!!!


Post pictures.


----------



## Froggywv (Aug 9, 2010)

I will, once its officially mine


----------



## highvoltagerob (Apr 14, 2012)

Very nice find! Was it already housing frogs?


----------

